# Flower delivery



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Hi, can anybody recommend a service like Interflora down here on the CDS? Want to be able to order online and have them delivered to Mijas Costa

I know Interflora have an International service but the choice is poor (and expensive!!)


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

donz said:


> Hi, can anybody recommend a service like Interflora down here on the CDS? Want to be able to order online and have them delivered to Mijas Costa
> 
> I know Interflora have an International service but the choice is poor (and expensive!!)


Two florists I've come across in Mijas - 

Mijas flower delivery | flower delivery in Mijas | Mijas flowers delivery | Mijas florists | flower shops Mijas

Home 

both have provided an excellent service 

Do you need my full address for delivery


----------



## gill556 (Dec 23, 2010)

when we went to our local florist to order a wreath we were shown a catalogue. I chose the style but wanted different flowers to those shown. The cost said 160 euros which was approx the same as the crematorium. When we fetched the wreath we were charged 44 euros. When I queried it I was told that the catalogue was Interflora prices and florists do not charge so much. If possible I would suggest you contact a local florist and ask them to deliver for you.


----------



## Malik_kan (Oct 28, 2014)

*Momo*

Hi, 
You can use flowersnext; I am using from last 2 years . Prices are good and product also not bad. Do delayed in email reply about delivery proof but deliver on time every times. 

No big issues with them . A happy customer


----------

